# York River flounder



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

Spent a long evening from 6 pm to 2 am on the York with the intention of catching striper. Not even short stripers, but I did catch 4 flounder. Two shorts, one 17-1/2", one about 21 inches that was an escape artist. I had my leg on top of it and it still managed to freak out and go over the side! I think I may have actually cried. Next cast, thought I had redemption with another about the same size but as soon as he got to the top, he dove & I think he ripped the lure right through his mouth. All the flounder action was within a 30 to 45 minute span just as the current started to flood then it shut off that quick. I am now a firm believer that flounder will bite at night under lights. All bit a 7" gulp jerk shad, even the shorties. They wanted big baits.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

good job!


----------

